# Ukraine India



## leeandhelen (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We've seen a lot of information regarding Ukraine and India, and are getting a little confuddled!! Has anyone had experience of a surrogacy arrangment with either of these countries? In fact, is there any country that makes the UK Immigration situation easier. The Ukranian sites seem to indicate that a birth certificate is issued in both the surrogate fathers, and mothers name, if there is a genetic link with the baby? But older info on the boards seems to disagree with this, so looking for some up to date information?

Peace,


Lee and Helen


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Lee and Helen

Have a read of my post on the Surrogacy Law thread (it has a sticky at the top) about international surrogacy - it can be immensely complicated and you could end up in a total legal nightmare.  Don't believe anything you read online as the law between Ukraine/ India and the UK conflicts - it's essential to get legal advice from a specialist.

Good luck

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

